# What's your setup?



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

What is everyone sliding on the ice with this year?

I have a 3hp 9" jiffy and a 3 man Scheels flipover (which I believe is manufactured by Otter). But I think I am going to get a 2hp 8" jiffy Stealth this year as well as the Frabill Ranger XLTwin so that my stuff isn't so heavy (plus you can never have too much gear!).

I have my new rods ready to go, 4 St. Croix Avids and one St. Croix Premier all teamed with Tica Cetus reels. I've also restocked my tackle box with a plethora of Chubby Darters and new shad style jigging raps.

I also organized all of my small ice jigs in fly fishing boxes this year (the ones with the foam backing), that should keep me from losing them and dumping them all over the fish house floor.

I also have a secret weapon lure for this winter for those Devil's jumbos. I can't wait to get up there to see how it works...

Anything else you guys won't go on the ice without?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

use a trap scout if I'm alone & moving alot(perching)..use a speed shak if i'm gonna be in one or two spots or have someone with....will also use a older 4x8 fold up that I've reenforced the bottom with 2x4's if the wind is strong and the speed shak will blow away.

Jiffy 9", vexilar fl-8 and aqua view IP...

gotta have noodle rods....like those "ice blues" for perch...

garmin handheld GPS(been lost on DL in the fog & it is freaky!)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hear ya on the noodles, i have a pair of Frabill Sensives that are great on light biting perch and crappies.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Smalls, if you are going to purchase a Frabill XLTRanger make sure you add one or two small bungie straps to the rear of the sled.. The top doesn't like to seat itself correctly on that side, creating a wind tunnel on the back of your legs. The seats that come with that house are the bomb. They swivel, pole holder and a beer holder. Another recommendation to all of you who use flip overs is to purchase a small rubber shop mat. Keeps your feet dry and underneath you at all times. That ice can get pretty slippery.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I have two frabill ultra ice rods, two Genz Rods, two Lightning rods, all combo'd with abu garcia reels. I have the Eskimo Grand Caravan, Shappell 2000, and a 4X8. Holes drilled by an old school 3HP 10" Jiffy. I'll be finding the fish with the Zercom ZR40 I bought used for $90. AS for tackle one of my best friend's dad is the owner of "Better Bite Tackle" a.k.a. "Walleyes Unlimited Tackle Co." I'm a "field tester."


----------

